# Silly question



## vlad_swe (Sep 29, 2004)

Does ATITool have to be running to get the benefits of the higher clock speeds, or can I just close it when I'm done and be all set?


----------



## pablofrogo (Sep 29, 2004)

You can close it and the clocks will stay set.


----------



## vlad_swe (Sep 29, 2004)

Do I have to re-run it after a reboot?


----------



## Trimm (Sep 30, 2004)

yes


----------



## vlad_swe (Sep 30, 2004)

Thank you very much for the answers!


----------



## 420KILLA (Sep 30, 2004)

you dont have to re-run the find max mem or find max core again once you reboot....just keep a profile saved of your overclock


----------

